# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Sugestões

## Joao Carlos Pereira

Ficam aqui 2 sugestões:
Criar uma categoria tipo "escolha acertada" onde existiriam membros (testers) que testariam material dos salgados fornecidos por varias marcas.O melhor levaria um logo de producto recomendado
Criar um logo para lojas/productos ou serviços certificados/recomendados.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Mais uma:
Estamos no verão e a maioria de nós vai de ferias.Tenho a certeza que mesmo durante as férias não vamos largar este vicio(aquas)e vamos procurar/visitar algumas lojas. Como tal porque não criar uma t-shirt com o logo do reefforum (seriamos facilmente idendificados)á frente e fazer plublicidade(podia ser nas costas) ao evento de dia 9/9/2006?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá João Carlos

Todas as iniciativas são bem vindas.

Nesta altura todos os recursos estão orientados para o financiamento do evento.

Existem ainda N de cartões que simplesmente não foram levantados. Falamos de 10 fácilmente abatidos numa das nossas lojas aderentes.

Com comportamentos destes e tão fraco apoio por parte dos membros, não é fácil "avançar" com iniciativas.

Hoje em dia, cada vez mais me convenço que a maioria dos membros só estaria interessado numa simples camisola do forum se fosse gratuita e lhe fosse levada a casa.

Fazer 20 a 50 camisolas, para os interessados de sempre,  fica icomportável em termos de custo de produção.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Amigo,

Solicitei , à 1 semana o meu cartão assim que quiseres que faça o deposito do dinheiro é so dizeres. Irei levantar o cartão onde for preciso.

Força.

----------


## Jorge Martins

Também já solicitei o meu cartão à uns tempos é só dizires quando tenho de pagar, e onde o levantar pois não obtive resposta de nimgém até agora.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Os cartões solicitados nesta segunda fase ainda não foram processados.
Assim que os tivermos disponiveis, os membros serão informados.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Júlio,

mandei uma mp à alguns dias relativamente ao levantamento/pagamento do cartão. Se puderes responder agradecia.

Um abraço

----------

